# Opinions on Value..... Martin Fly Reel



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Have a Made in U.S.A. Martin Model MG 10 Nib Fly Reel.... i do not fly fish and would like to sell, but have NO CLUE where to start.... can't find anything on them price wise.... or what i have is mixed... People seem to love the reel... lol. Just looking for some help on pricing guys.. THANK YOU!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Found this, don't know if it's the same one. But it's the one I found searching. Maybe it'll help lol


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Don't know if this Is it. But its what came up when I tried to search it. Maybe it 'll help...lol


----------

